# Logo me



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Does logo me work for the 7? Figured id ask before I tried for myself. As always, i,m away from home and with this bug I'm afraid to boot loop and not be able to go into recovery and fix it.

I'm sure someone else has tried it tho. Any luck?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I asked the dev this. He said he could work on it but needed someone to test it as he doesn't own the tablet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Woooord

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

